# Need some cage photos for a tutorial



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Over the next few weeks I will be putting together a step by step CHE heating tutorial. I need help with some photos of cages and CHE setups. 

I need:

- 2 cube x 2 cube C&C
- 2 cube x 3 cube C&C
- 2 cube x 4 cube C&C
 - A 32" or similar sized plastic bottomed, wire top cage, Super Pet, Marchirio or similar.
- A plastic bin
- A vivarium 
- Ferret, or critter Nation

The picture must be in focus, clear and not dark. Please no dark blurry cell phone photos. 

The pictures *must* include the following:

- a thermometer
- the thermostat/temperature controller
- CHE approved fixture 8" or preferably 10" (Please no 5" fixtures) securely attached to the cage. I'd also like a photo of a CHE suspended over the cage on a stand.  
- whatever you use on the back and sides to hold the heat in. 

It would be helpful to me if your photos name is your HHC screen name. I will be labelling your photo giving credit to you and also pointing out the fixture, thermometer, thermostat and anything else relevant in the photo. Please include the dimensions of your cage in your email.



 I'm hoping to make this tutorial as simple and easy to follow as possible. 

Email me at thehedgieden @ gmail.com remove the spaces. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Bumping this up.  Let Nancy know if you have any pictures that might be helpful!


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

I Hope your tutorial is coming along well and your getting all the pictures you need. I'm sure it will be very helpful, especially going into the cold months. Can't wait to see what you came up with!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Lilysmommy is the only one who has sent me pictures so far and I'm kind of at a standstill until I get more.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

What did Kelsey send you? 

I have a 2x3 I can send you but I thought she did too.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes she did, but if your setup is different than hers I will post both. Send it to me. It would be good to have more than one setup. :smile:


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Nancy said:


> Lilysmommy is the only one who has sent me pictures so far and I'm kind of at a standstill until I get more.


Really, no pictures? I thought for sure you would atleast have some c&c setups sent in. Since it seems everyone uses those.

All I have is a old picture of a plastic bin set up. Unfortunately I Doubt it's a picture you could use. My cage is not exactly "by the book"(no lid on the top level) and you can't see the front side of the thremostat.

When I get time I'll try and set something up with my bins and CHE's that you can maybe use. Until then I guess we all need to keep bumping this thread up. It will be very helpful to a lot of people and more importantly to hedgehogs.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I can try to take some pictures of my FN set up, but I'm kind of reorganizing and changing things right now so it'll have to wait till I'm done so I can put all the things in place (the thermostats are working but the things which show the temp numbers are all over the place :lol: )


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

Hi Nancy, I just sent you some pics of Pippin's cage, hope they're alright! I'm really looking forward to seeing the rest of this tutorial!


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

do you want one photo showing the entire set up or several smaller photos showing details of thermometer placement, lights etc.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Preferably one that shows everything.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

I might have some pictures of the old set up, from gfs old place that I set up. How ever I'm not sure if my new set up would work for what your looking for. There is no lid on the cage, and my CHE hangs on a chain from my ceiling ( I have really low ceilings in that area ), But if you want I will send what I have? :grin:


----------

